

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Monday, November 14th - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/events/31554152/

======
PatHyatt
Rusty, thanks for keeping this frequent. +1

------
ap22213
What are these meetups like? What usually goes on?

~~~
PatHyatt
Usually networking/talking with other developers/start-up dreamers. There are
some presentations at times although at this next venue (RFD) there would
probably be some isolated laptop demos.

------
djtriptych
I'll be crashing this party

------
quanfucius
Sweet! I'll try to make it

------
RDDavies
I plan on making it.

------
drcode
awesome! will be fun to stop by again.

------
JerryFu
cool, i'll try to make it

------
gosunilgo
will be there .. ya!

